# can a very thin guy get a bbw/ssbbw?



## thinguyforbbw (Dec 12, 2009)

hi, 

im 5 7, and weigh 110 lbs, am 32 years of age, have glasses etc - you get the picture. I am attracted to much bigger women, but it seems to me that bigger women do not like being with thin guys because a thin guy makes them look fatter and unfeminine. Is this true?

i was also once in a hotel with a colleague of mine and a fat woman walked past and I just commented that she is gorgeous and my colleague said "she'd squash you, she needs a guy like me to handle her" (he's a big guy). I've never had a big girlfriend, now obviously I cannot make love to a big woman with her on top because of my size, but surely there are other positions in which I can be successful, yes?

what I am basically asking is, should I just be realistic and drop this idea of finding a bbw/ssbbw?

thanks


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 12, 2009)

thinguyforbbw said:


> hi,
> 
> im 5 7, and weigh 110 lbs, am 32 years of age, have glasses etc - you get the picture. I am attracted to much bigger women, but it seems to me that bigger women do not like being with thin guys because a thin guy makes them look fatter and unfeminine. Is this true?
> 
> ...



I don't think it should be a problem thinguy. I mean, I wouldn't try to carry an ssbbw over my shoulder if I were you but I don't see any reason why sex would be difficult or why she can't be on top. Only if you or she has physical limitations that make it uncomfortable: i.e. a bad back, bum knees, etc. If that's the case there are plenty of other positions to choose from and lots of threads here that talk about them.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 12, 2009)

thinguyforbbw said:


> but it seems to me that bigger women do not like being with thin guys because a thin guy makes them look fatter and unfeminine. Is this true?



No. It is an inaccurate generalisation. Most of the large women I've talked to don't like large men. This would probably account for why they were dating my waify ass.



thinguyforbbw said:


> i was also once in a hotel with a colleague of mine and a fat woman walked past and I just commented that she is gorgeous and my colleague said "she'd squash you, she needs a guy like me to handle her" (he's a big guy). I've never had a big girlfriend, now obviously I cannot make love to a big woman with her on top because of my size, but surely there are other positions in which I can be successful, yes?



Yes you can have a big woman on top. I've done it many, many, MANY times (and lo, it is good). This squashing myth needs to be...well, crushed.



thinguyforbbw said:


> what I am basically asking is, should I just be realistic and drop this idea of finding a bbw/ssbbw?



I wouldn't call that realistic, I'd call it self-defeating. Also, I'd call it unfair to any skinny women you were "settling" for. To thine own self be true and to hell with what everyone else thinks.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 12, 2009)

I never got the whole why skinny men think they can't be on the bottom. It's not like fat women are filled with bricks.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It's not like fat women are filled with bricks.



Do I smell a new story for the library in this concept?


----------



## stldpn (Dec 13, 2009)

thinguyforbbw said:


> hi,
> 
> im 5 7, and weigh 110 lbs, am 32 years of age, have glasses etc - you get the picture. I am attracted to much bigger women, but it seems to me that bigger women do not like being with thin guys because a thin guy makes them look fatter and unfeminine. Is this true?
> 
> ...



lol I hope you're joking boss... In my experince most big girls want average to slim guys.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2009)

dude what are you smoking.

almost every fat chick i know wants a thin dude.

my man is pretty thin. well, not too thin. i would be sad. i guess 110 lbs is kinda small. i dunno. i can't get too philosophical about it.

this was kinda hard to type. i am amazed there are no typos.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 13, 2009)

thinguyforbbw said:


> hi,
> 
> im 5 7, and weigh 110 lbs, am 32 years of age, have glasses etc - you get the picture. I am attracted to much bigger women, but it seems to me that bigger women do not like being with thin guys because a thin guy makes them look fatter and unfeminine. Is this true?
> 
> ...



Thin, slender guys are fine (I'm SS).

You might look at the thread on the Weight Board titled "The Realities of Dating a SSBBW" (or something like that). That might get you headed towards some information you might like to know (and need to know).
Hope that helps,
Mizz


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 13, 2009)

> now obviously I cannot make love to a big woman with her on top because of my size.



I used to think i would squash someone who was on bottom until reading some forums, am glad some of the guys have commented as i needed reassuring after reading the OP comment...


----------



## stldpn (Dec 13, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I used to think i would squash someone who was on bottom until reading some forums, am glad some of the guys have commented as i needed reassuring after reading the OP comment...



The human body is remarkably resilient... unless you're 500+ and passing out cold on someone it's unlikely you'll do any permanent damage... On the other hand... I prefer average to larger girls simply because they do feel more sturdy under me...


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 13, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I never got the whole why skinny men think they can't be on the bottom. It's not like fat women are filled with bricks.



I think the Commodores might be to blame for that. It's a good song, yes, but we shouldn't be perpetuating it.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Dec 13, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> I think the Commodores might be to blame for that. It's a good song, yes, but we shouldn't be perpetuating it.




Awesome post, guy. :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 13, 2009)

Those damn Commodores!
View attachment 74186


*thinguyforbbw*: The answer to your thread's question is yes, definitely yes. Listen to the peoples. Don't decide dating a big girl is impossible...what would that further but your own unhappiness?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 13, 2009)

Dude, it sounds like your problem has more to do with your own self-consciousness about your figure than anything else. Just as you like what you like, so do women. Simply put, there is someone for everyone. 

Plenty of big women like slim guys. But keep in mind that that's not all they like; anybody serious about dating you is going to be dating much more than your body.


----------



## ohwhynot (Dec 13, 2009)

i know i'm repeating some of what's already been said but sounds like the issue might be thinking of this solely as a weight issue as if those are the only relevant factors, my advice is to forget about it as a roadblock since it only will be if you think it is.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Dec 13, 2009)

stldpn said:


> lol I hope you're joking boss... In my experince most big girls want average to slim guys.



most of the big girls I see over here tend to be with beefy guys!!! In fact, I don't think I have ever seen a big woman with a guy as thin as me.
I also tried a dating site (as I don't seem to meet really big women in my life), and one bbw had a friend looking for her and she said that she thinks I am a good bloke but that I am too thin for her friend, and another bbw said I am too thin too!

But reading from what others have said on here in addition to you, I guess there really is no hard and fast rule, and I guess some big girls don't mind really slim guys and maybe I just havent met one.

It is also heartening to know that at least some big women don't think a thin guy can't handle them, as I hate stereotypes.

Thank for you replies all, and I wish all the best for everyone.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 13, 2009)

i'm 123 lbs and 400+ has never been a problem on top.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 14, 2009)

thinguyforbbw said:


> most of the big girls I see over here tend to be with beefy guys!!! In fact, I don't think I have ever seen a big woman with a guy as thin as me.
> I also tried a dating site (as I don't seem to meet really big women in my life), and one bbw had a friend looking for her and she said that she thinks I am a good bloke but that I am too thin for her friend, and another bbw said I am too thin too!
> 
> But reading from what others have said on here in addition to you, I guess there really is no hard and fast rule, and I guess some big girls don't mind really slim guys and maybe I just havent met one.
> ...



Well, here at Dimensions we're all sort of cosmopolitan about such things due to exposure. Out in the big wide world though there are lots of big women who are so self concious about their heft that they fear hurting a smaller person. That theory has been _vigorously_ tested here however and I'm happy to report you haven't a thing to worry about. You should be as safe as a babe in mother's arms on the bottom. Wishing all the best for you too thinguy.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 14, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> I think the Commodores might be to blame for that. It's a good song, yes, but we shouldn't be perpetuating it.


did you actually google "fat women bricks" to find that pic??


----------



## stldpn (Dec 15, 2009)

thinguyforbbw said:


> most of the big girls I see over here tend to be with beefy guys!!! In fact, I don't think I have ever seen a big woman with a guy as thin as me.
> I also tried a dating site (as I don't seem to meet really big women in my life), and one bbw had a friend looking for her and she said that she thinks I am a good bloke but that I am too thin for her friend, and another bbw said I am too thin too!
> 
> But reading from what others have said on here in addition to you, I guess there really is no hard and fast rule, and I guess some big girls don't mind really slim guys and maybe I just havent met one.
> ...



Well all ladies have preferences. "This thing of ours" as they say, you get a mixed bag when you combine fat acceptance and, fat admiration. Mostly because only the latter denotes overt pleasure in fat. I have to admit sometimes admiration's a one way street, in fact I think way too often it's a one way street. There are a lot of Fat Girls/Guys who just aren't turned on by the very idea of touching someone else's fat body. And while some people might be accepting of a larger partner because they themselves are heavier, it doesn't mean they wouldn't be more "into" a thin person physically. 

I've gotten incredibly lucky to find someone who more than just "accepts" my chub. I hope everyone has that opportunity at least once in life.


----------



## mykee (Dec 15, 2009)

Great thread.

When I first met wife my she was a very cute BBW and I was a "toothpick" as she likes to say.
After marriage and kids and a whole lot of snacks while watching TV, she manage to put a little meat on my bones.
With that being said, I really think it up to the person itself. I wouldn't worry too much about it. It will happen when you least expect it. 

I am also incredibly lucky and very blessed to find a beautiful BBW that liked (at the time) a "toothpick" like myself.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 15, 2009)

Personally, I prefer men anywhere from slender to muscular. I've had a couple of boyfriends who had a little bit of a belly, but not much of one. So yeah..personally speaking..there are bbw's who like slender guys. But as others have said, there is a lot more to a relationship than just how you look!


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 15, 2009)

Personally, I prefer a guy who is breathing...though thats optional


----------



## stldpn (Dec 15, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Personally, I prefer a guy who is breathing...though thats optional



Breathing? How do guys that gasp and pant strike you?


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 15, 2009)

stldpn said:


> Breathing? How do guys that gasp and pant strike you?



depends on what they are doing when they gasp and pant


----------



## stldpn (Dec 15, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> depends on what they are doing when they gasp and pant



You elicit a gasp from me at least once a day... and don't act like you don't know it.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> did you actually google "fat women bricks" to find that pic??



Actually, I googled "she's a brick house". It was kismet.


----------



## katherine22 (Dec 16, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Personally, I prefer a guy who is breathing...though thats optional




Lisa - Bring us down to earth!


----------



## Logan494 (Dec 16, 2009)

In my experiences it's been one extreme or the other. Some bigger girls I've met wanted big guys while others liked the tall and lanky types such as myself.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Dec 26, 2009)

Most BBWs I know have much thinner boyfriends/husbands.


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 27, 2009)

Most bbws/ssbbws I see are with average sized guys around my size (180), or a little bigger, and there are a few I see with a bhm here and there. Like this one bbw i saw at work the other night...wow...like a total 11 out of 10, and was with this dude that was like 6'8 and 500lbs...weight didn't look all that good on him, but hey she musta liked it. My ex's sister too is with a dude that's probably almost twice her weight...I kinda wondered sometimes how they got it on lol..and then my ex told me cause I guess she was wondering that one day too and asked her about it <.< Some girls prob have a set preference and some are bisizual, and some probably are just happy with the chemistry and they don't care what size you are. I dunno about 110 though, that does seem a little on the thin side, imo, but don't let that stop you.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jan 5, 2010)

as you say, 110 is a bit too much on the thin side!!! That's the thing, I mean, I guess many bbws are happy to be with a thin guy, where thin to them means 150lbs or so. But will they be "comfortable" with someone who is 110 lbs? Probably not, but as people say, there are always exceptions...


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 5, 2010)

110 is really small, yes, but that just means you fit between our legs nicely.  I've been with a very thin man before and aside from the fact that he was a virgin and overeager, haha, there was never a problem being on top.


----------



## Tina (Jan 5, 2010)

I like both thin and fat guys, and everything in-between. Guess that makes me multi-sizual. 

One thing that has been discussed historically here is that sex is easier with thin guys, especially if the fat woman has very large thighs. To me, it's all about the personality. If I fall in love with a guy he's automatically handsome to me anyway, but I have never dismissed a guy for being thin.


----------



## joey86 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well i look like JD from scrubs and act the same lol, so hope dating an ssbbw isnt a problem hehe... 500Lbs+


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 24, 2011)

I weighed about 110 lbs when I joined NAAFA at age 21. I have glasses. And I'm shorter than you at 5'5". I think some fat women outside the movement buy the propaganda about being dangerous to thin men.

But I would say if you know what you like, then NEVER drop it. I've had fat women on top of me. What no one seems to remember about thin people is that we are bony. A lot of our body parts are not actually very crushable. Obviously having her ass right on your lungs is probably not a good idea. But if a gal is riding your own hips they can hold quite well. If her hips are wide, some of her will probably be supported by whatever surface you're lying on. You can nestle yourself between pillows or cushions to enhance this.

Obviously little men like us are always fighting for a definition of masculinity which has other aspects than raw size and brute force. Fortunately there are other ways to be powerful. Agility and flexibility and as I said the power of a bony limb to stand up to a lot of force - and if you're like me these areas have a very high pain threshold and heal from "little dings" quickly.


----------

